# Really need your help please.. should I buy hubby an iPad3 or Fire?



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm desperate (sigh).

Hubby's birthday is right around the corner and I'm trying to determine if I should buy him an iPad3 as his gift. I myself have a Fire (and up until recently) have been 100% satisfied with it. I'm a little disillusioned by not being able to purchase certain paid android apps for it (meaning, those not found on Amazon).

Hubby is an Apple guy. He's had Apple products since forever. He currently has the latest iPod Touch.

Can you help me out please? If you have an iPad3, or even an iPad2, can you tell me what you love about it? Would you buy it again given the chance?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, I think the "he's an Apple guy" is the determining point in this situation. The Kindle Fire is shooting for the great value for the money spot, not that of the highest echelon of technological innovation.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> To be perfectly honest, I think the "he's an Apple guy" is the determining point in this situation. The Kindle Fire is shooting for the great value for the money spot, not that of the highest echelon of technological innovation.


Excellent points. Personally, I liked my Kindle Fire enough after two months of heavy use that I sold my iPad 1 and bought another Fire (for my wife). I've never regretted it.


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

That completely depends on what he wants to use it for. I've had an iPad for about a year now and it's kind of taken the place of my laptop when I'm on the go (because I can fit it into my purse!) I have a keyboard for it, so I write, read ebooks, edit movies, play around with Photoshop Touch and a million other things. With all the different apps, it really is like a miniature computer.

But, your hubby might not want or need all that functionality -- especially with the higher price tag. If he basically wants an ereader with some extra bells and whistles, then I'd go with the Fire.

Honestly, I've never been a fan of blind, big purchase gifts. I'd be upset if my husband ran out and bought me some gadget without asking me what I wanted first. I'm sure the surprise is part of it, but you might want to put some feelers out and try to find out what HE would like best.

We're just a bunch of crazy people on the internet  .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> To be perfectly honest, I think the "he's an Apple guy" is the determining point in this situation. The Kindle Fire is shooting for the great value for the money spot, not that of the highest echelon of technological innovation.


I'd have to agree - and any apps he has for his Touch will also work on the iPad. (Similarly if you got a Fire and registered it to the same account as yours he'd have access to those apps you've picked up.) Has he shown any kind of interest in your Fire? My husband hasn't - he's unimpressed with Android, and he just upgraded from an original iPad to the iPad 3 and loves it.

Maybe you could bring it up like you're thinking about an iPad for yourself - say you're considering it because it has more memory or something, and ask for his opinion about iPads in general, and which generation. (There are great deals on the iPad 1 now, good deals on the 2.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

For me the tipping point is the availability of 3G. I like my Fire, but if I take it somewhere and there is no WiFi access, I want 3G available...and that points towards an iPad. It saved me $3000 on a car purchase--I was able to surf other dealers' inventories and KBB right there in front of the sales guy, which led to me getting a killer deal--and i couldn't have done that with the Fire. 

If he's an Apple guy, and there's a remote chance he'll want to use 3G, I'd get the iPad. An Apple fan won't be disappointed with that, but he might be with a non-Apple tablet.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd bet he'd be happier with an iPad. There are exceptions, of course, but I've noticed that iOS users aren't terribly happy when they have to use Android.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

First of all, thank you all so much! Reading your replies has been incredibly insightful for me.

*foreverjuly*, I agree with what you're saying. He is an "apple guy" and that does speak volumes right there, doesn't it?

*Jim*, thanks for your input. Certainly something to think about.

*ashleygirardi,* I like that you mention it can be like a mini computer. He's more prone to games and music than ereading and you bring up some very good points regarding the functionality of the iPad. As far as big purchase surprise gifts go, I'm afraid we're quite guilty of that as a family. No turning back now lol 

*Meemo*, he actually has shown only a mild interest in my Fire. He loves his iPod but every now and then "wishes" it were bigger.

*Thumper*, bingo! The huge sparkle the iPad has is the ability to have 3g/4g. That is, actually, the main feature that has me leaning more towards the iPad. Kudos to you for scoring a great car deal!

_If he's an Apple guy, and there's a remote chance he'll want to use 3G, I'd get the iPad. An Apple fan won't be disappointed with that, but he might be with a non-Apple tablet.

I'd bet he'd be happier with an iPad. There are exceptions, of course, but I've noticed that iOS users aren't terribly happy when they have to use Android. _[/color

These statements are very helpful. Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with your conclusions. And to push you over the edge, here's a link to a story that I read this morning:

"98% of iPad Users Are Satisfied"
http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/04/02/98-of-ipad-users-are-satisfied-with-the-device/


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a Fire ... with that said it's limiting. I hardly ever, ever use it. I brought it when I traveled but that's about it. The no 3G is a big deal and mainly why I don't lug it around everywhere since out of my home or wifi zones it's a brick. I'd go for the iPad _if_ you were grabbing a 3G ... otherwise it won't much matter.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not an Apple girl and like my  Fire and Amazon, but if he's an Apple guy and has an iphone and an ipad is in your budget.. I'd certainly get him the ipad.  He can always make the decision to sell and buy something else later but really seems like the obvious choice.  For him.


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would go with the ipad.  I have an iphone and a kindle fire (as well as an kindle keyboard).  My DH has an ipad.  I find the touch screen easier to use on the apple products, plus you can use the kindle app  on it.  My DH does it all the time.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I agree with most folks that side with getting the iPad, especially considering he is an apple person. 

*IF* you knew for a fact that he would use the device mostly outside the house, in areas where the device might be more subject to damage or theft, and/or Portability were important, then maybe the fire would be a good choice. It's smaller and cheaper for sure.

In every technological aspect the iPad is superior. Like others have mentioned, all iPod apps could be used w/o additional purchase, and he could still share Kindle books with you via the Kindle app.

I own both Fire and the new iPad, I truly like the Fire, but only use it when the iPad might be at risk, or portability is important.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Get both....screw the budget!  You only live once!


Seriously though, if he is an apple guy don't hesitate and get the Ipad.  I have an Iphone and a Kindle fire and I love them both I would never have gotten an Ipad its just not for me.  Everyone is different.  At the end of the day he can always sell it back and get a fire if that is what he really wants !


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I love Amazon and Apple products and we own 4 Kindles (including the Fire) as well as the original iPad and the new iPad.  

I much favor our iPads over the Fire.  The Fire is fine in many respects, but rather limiting.  For me, the screen is too small to use for a long period of time (and we actually bought it because we thought initially that was a plus; not so much, it turns out , but that may be more a case of aging eyes). The 3G issue does not bother me, because I can use my iPhone or MIFI in a pinch.  The app market is somewhat lacking as well.  And I do not find the keyboard to be as responsive as I would like.  However, it is more than adequate for games and media consumption and we have downloaded several films and TV shows on it.  The screen, though small, is excellent for that.  I am not a big fan of backlit screens for reading, but it is fine for that as well if that is desired.  

I use the iPad much more than my laptop and the Fire.  The new iPad has a gorgeous screen and we are extremely pleased with it.    I am a long-time Apple fan and I love the design of the iPad.  I think the Fire will improve in subsequent models.  IMHO it is not quite there yet, but is a definite winner for media and games.  I just don't see it as being a competitor in other areas just yet.


----------

